# The Ol' Reliable Bow...



## Numbers624 (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone here shooting regularly with a bow 4-5 years or older?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

yes, my bow is a Conquest 3, I'm not sure of how old it is. The Conquest Pro, Lite, 2, 3 and 4 basically shoot the same.


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep, shot a little goat about 3 weeks ago with my 06 Trykon. Can't get rid of that bow, its just too much fun.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

Not as old but I have a Supra that I seem to go back to even though I have new bows to shoot.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Only just got rid of my 06 Hoyt UE XT2000 with spirals for a 2013 Hoyt AE


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

'06 Trykon XL


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I am hunting with my old destroyer 350 and it doesn't get shot that much but it just keeps spitting out the arrows into the rib cage anytime I ask it to. I got it as a 3d bow back when they first came out and i shot it for a full season in 3d and then it became my hunting bow. 

I then got my specialist and have been competing with it ever since, even though I got a new cpxl this august I actually still shoot my specialist more because it is my indoor bow now.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, my specialist is going to look really nice shortly because I have a new set of fresh limbs and a new string set that I am going to install probably in the next month when I get the time.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

My 3D bows are the '09 and '10 AlienX's, these get shot all the time.
For finger shooting, I have a 2001 Reflex Extreme.
Now and then I take the 2003 Hoyt RazorTec out for a blast.
The youngest bow I have is the 2013 Onza XT for indoor shooting.

Kev


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

Still rocking my Mathews SBXT. Newer bows have come and went, but this one is here to stay.


----------



## rat0502 (Jan 5, 2006)

1998 CSS single cam. It's old and slow and noisy, but it shoots great!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

rat0502 said:


> 1998 CSS single cam. It's old and slow and noisy, but it shoots great!


chuck would like that


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I shot an 05 C4 until last year


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mathews feathermax.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Still have my 08.5 GT-500. I don't think I will ever sell it.


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Mathews LX. I'll never get rid of it......ever.


----------



## rat0502 (Jan 5, 2006)

@jimb.....

I hope so. He took real good care of us CSS brothers back in the day.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

jimb said:


> chuck would like that


I have a small fleet of CSS's to shoot as follows
37" ATA P1 challenger
39" ATA OS3 Challenger
35" ATA OS3 SD Encore
34" ATA OS3 Whippin Stick

still talk to Chuck now and again about them, he still has parts if you guys need anything or want to build a new bow from parts.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Mathew ultra Max its a killin machine.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Still shoot my 2010 GT500 regularly...IMO the best bow Elite has made to date.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I shoot my 2009 GT500 more than my 2014 E32.


----------



## WhiskeyPapa (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't shot 3D in a very long time, although I am looking into getting back into it. My only bow is a 2002 Martin Jaguar Fuzion. Trying to talk my wife into letting me get a Specialist or CPXL, but she says the kids orthodontic braces come first.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Still have my 08.5 GT-500. I don't think I will ever sell it.


want another one.


----------



## Yale (May 26, 2010)

Mathews Drenalin, 07 or 08. I can't remember. My one bow for hunting and 3D, but I do change the sight.


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Bear Denim set for 40lbs at a 27" draw. Made in the early 80s......


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Only compound I got is about 4-5 year old Athens Accomplice , and will never get rid of it , will still keep doing the job just fine for more years yet....


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

These new horseless carriages are amazing what what!!!!


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

My good ol' Specialist shoots better for me than anything else I have had. I pick it up after not shooting it for months and it's still better than what I had been trying.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I still hunt with a couple of 2010 Maxxis 35's.


----------

